# Finding adult models



## eyeye (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been shooting kids for a year.  Kids and their moms at times...or their dads.  But I am really looking for some less hectic time behind the camera and would love to learn the subtleties of light, posing  and directing a shoot (instead of herding).  But no takers in the family and I cant really think of alot of friends who would be interested.  That said, i am not looking for professional models either.  Just people comfortable and natural in front of a camera.  Its kind of an out there question, but any ideas on how to look for people willing?


----------



## ATXshots (Jan 10, 2009)

try looking on Craigs list.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2009)

Model Mayhem


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 10, 2009)

Be careful with Mayhem, it might not safe for work.


----------



## maulrat (Jan 10, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Model Mayhem



I 2nd this suggestion.  I've looked around on Model Mayhem a few times.  There are a lot of professional models but there are many amateurs too.  Many whom are interested in TFP or TFCD (Trade For Pictures/CD).  Although they might be a little rough around the edges in terms of poses and expressions, this might be a benefit to you.  I find that brainstorming, creativity, and communication is higher between open-minded people who aren't set in their ways.


----------



## maulrat (Jan 10, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> Be careful with Mayhem, it might not safe for work.



Do you mean, this site might not be safe for viewing at work?  If so, then yeah, you're right.  This site does contain nude photography.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, how did I transpose a be?


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Jan 10, 2009)

We have used family and church friends before.  Basically anyone who you are already comfortable being around and would make a good model.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2009)

eyeye said:


> I have been shooting kids for a year. Kids and their moms at times...or their dads. But I am really looking for some less hectic time behind the camera and would love to learn the subtleties of light, posing and directing a shoot (instead of herding). But no takers in the family and I cant really think of alot of friends who would be interested. That said, i am not looking for professional models either. Just people comfortable and natural in front of a camera. Its kind of an out there question, but any ideas on how to look for people willing?


 

I asked the barmaid in the pub http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/422140196_3YoEw-L.jpg


----------



## CAG76 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is kind of interesting because this is my problem.  I don't know anyone, either, who would let me use them for portraits.  Also part of my problem is, not that I am a shy person, but I am a bit shy about asking someone to pose for me.  I agree with Larissa to find someone you are comfortable being around.


----------



## maulrat (Jan 10, 2009)

gsgary said:


> I asked the barmaid in the pub http://gsgary.smugmug.com/photos/422140196_3YoEw-L.jpg



Now that is what I call, brave.  How many bottles of liquid courage did it take to gather up the guts approach her?  hehe, just kidding.  Nice photo


----------



## maulrat (Jan 10, 2009)

meetup.com is another idea.  In my area, there are a few modeling, fashion and photography meet up groups who get together throughout the month for photoshoots.  Meetup groups are a great place to network with other photographers as well.


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 10, 2009)

If your not in a larger city you may have better luck with Craigslist the only thing about listing the kind of service you want is that many people will think you are looking for nude models.  I would make sure you are very specific in what you are looking for and what you want.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2009)

maulrat said:


> Now that is what I call, brave. How many bottles of liquid courage did it take to gather up the guts approach her? hehe, just kidding. Nice photo


 

The first thing she said, "can we do some bondage shots" infront of my partner :lmao: and i hadn't started on the beer yet


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2009)

How about putting a note up in the local shop asking for people for formal portraits and offer a print


----------



## rubbertree (Jan 10, 2009)

eyeye said:


> But no takers in the family and I cant really think of alot of friends who would be interested.



You never know until you ask them. Everyone's got a friend that is a closet model!


----------



## Michael P. Harker (Jan 16, 2009)

There are some great resources available to shoot even in small towns. These are people looking for "Modelling" photographs for their marketing needs, what is known in the industry as their "book":

Musicians, actors, athletes (minor league baseball) community leaders at non-profits, writers, other photographers, radio personalities, etc.

Contact the places where they work, or where they perform and offer them some free images (on a CD or as prints) if they will give you some time in front of your camera. By working with these kinds of people, you will get a lot of cooperation and a lot of good shots for your own "book".

Michael


----------



## xposurepro (Jan 16, 2009)

While I am on modelmayhem I always had better luck finding models on Myspace. 90% wannabe models however there is a bigger selection .. they can post more images for free so you get a better idea of what you're walking into beforehand ... you can communicate without limitations for free .. also gives you the option of scouting out potential models who do not list their profile in the photographer / model network.
I start hitting myspace in the spring summer months (models tend to show up more during warmer months even if the shoot is indoors) because models on there are quick to sign a MR in exchange for files .. most dont even care if they are full-res .. they just want to post them on their myspace pages so they can tell everyone they are a model and don't care that I am making a profit off them.


----------



## chrisburke (Jan 16, 2009)

kijiji.com is a great spot to.. list that your a photographer looking for models,  also search the want ads.. there are some amature models want a photographer


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 16, 2009)

I happen to be lucky enough to have good looking friends who like to get their pictures taken   I have also approached people in bars before.  I offer them my card and tell them I think they have an interesting look that I would like to shoot for my portfolio and that I am offering a set of 4x6s of the shoot, or whatever. I then tell them if they are interested after viewing my work, to contact me.

It probably is easier as a female to do this because of the safety factor for women to go to a random person's house to shoot, but you could meet at a park or whatever...


----------

